# Dedham Cop saves baby's life!!!!!



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> .......Nice Job!!!!!

SEAN MURPHY, Author
Courtesy of The Daily News Transcript 

Ally Marie LaBrecque is alive thanks to the quick thinking of a local police officer who saved the newborn last week after she stopped breathing. 

Yesterday, mother and baby met with Dedham Police Officer Michael Doyle under much happier circumstances at the police station. 

"Wanna see your hero?" Doreen LaBrecque said, holding Ally Marie up to Doyle. The 5-week-old seemed blissfully indifferent, sleeping in the officer's arms while he smiled humbly for pictures. 

Last Thursday, though, it was a different story. It was early afternoon, and LaBrecque had just changed and fed Ally at home when she suddenly saw something was wrong. "She stiffened up and she turned beet red," LaBrecque said. 

She immediately called 911, and then Doyle, 29, an officer with the department since December 2002, got a call of a baby having trouble breathing. He said he started toward the LaBrecque home. Meanwhile, LaBrecque said Ally had turned white. 

"And then she went limp and I remember looking down, and she was blue," LeBrecque said. 

By the time Doyle arrived, the mother was hysterical. 

Doyle, a father of a 9-month-old girl, said LaBrecque's friend was waiting in front of the house. 

"By the way she was panicking, I figured it wasn't just difficulty breathing," Doyle said. 

He rushed inside and took the baby from LaBrecque's arms. Because police often beat paramedics to the scene of calls like these, Doyle said officers are required to know CPR and take annual refresher courses. 

He breathed gently into the baby's mouth, gave some gentle compressions on the child's chest, then breathed for her again. Doyle said after three or four compressions, the baby came around, started breathing and had a pulse. 

From there, paramedics took the child to Children's Hospital in Boston to be checked out. The newborn was premature by almost six weeks, and LaBrecque said it's still not clear whether Ally choked on some formula she spit up, or whether she had a "spell." 

Either way, Ally is fine now, with a clean bill of health and just a few more follow-up checkups to do. 

Mom, on the other hand, is still a nervous wreck. It's going to be a while, she said, before she will be able to sleep through the night again, but she is happy Ally is OK. 

As for Doyle, he will be recognized for his efforts at an upcoming selectmen's meeting. He said he just did what he was trained to do, and it only sank in what he had done after Ally had been taken away to the hospital Thursday. 

"My sergeant said, 'Go home, hug your baby, and get back to the station.' So that's what I did," he said


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Great story!! Good work!!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Typical Cop-GREAT JOB MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A product of Plymouth 41st MPOC, Nice work Mike!


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

TV coverage tonight ch7...

:lol: What a ham..... Again Mike that was a great job keep it up!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well i am, as u all know i am rotting in the middle east as my daughters celebrated their 1st birthday i worry about them alot (and my wife too) and it's when i read articles like that i can really appreciatte the job that all of you do in keeping my family safe. It's helps me sleep better at night. thanks


----------



## melissa112580 (Jul 3, 2003)

Its nice to hear a story with a happy ending :baby01:


----------

